# Recommend new innards for Heatnglo with igniter?



## Hosenemesis (Dec 18, 2013)

Hello forum members,

We have a Heat n Glo 6000TRB- DSI  direct-vent fireplace that was installed in 2000.  It is our only source of heat and we use it all winter (we're in CA.)  It has an electronic ignition that is always giving us trouble, and costs us $230.00 once a year when it needs to be replaced.  This is the second time it has gone out this year, so I'm ready to pull out all of the guts on this thing and put in a pilot ignition system.  Is that possible?  What parts do you recommend?  What is the most dependable system?  (I want something that works as well and for as long as my 1947 O'Keefe and Merritt stove, if possible.)

It's cold tonight.  Is there something I can disable so that I can light the thing manually with a match so we don't freeze?  I  promise to put the glass back up.

Renee


----------



## xtrordinair (Dec 18, 2013)

hey renee .ive worked on H and G units for many years tell me what they are changing for 230 bucks every year


----------



## xtrordinair (Dec 18, 2013)

tell if the pilot tries to light [sparking ] or is it lit and the burner not lighting


----------



## Hosenemesis (Dec 18, 2013)

It's $150.00 just to come out for a service call, then the part is a "fireplace ignitor with wire" and costs $85.00.  This time it was moisture  (from condensation?) that ruined it, I guess, and the guy tried to use some red caulk stuff to solve the problem yesterday, but it didn't work and the fireplace still won't light.  He was here for quite a while working on it.

The ignitor just stops working- no sparks at all from it.  I can light the burner with a match, but the valve shuts off if I do that- perhaps because I don't get the glass back up fast enough?


----------



## xtrordinair (Dec 18, 2013)

no its the probe next to the pilot lite that has to have constant heat on it from the pilot flame .It tells the gas valve its safe to ignite the burner.As far as gutting the unit to convert it to standing pilot your looking at about 800 to 1000 bucks .Thats if you can get someone to do it for you .Alot of states are not allowing the use of standing pilots and theres a good chance cali is on top of the list.


----------



## xtrordinair (Dec 18, 2013)

I think if its possible i would try a different tech.Ignitor wires dont fail that often .I rarely ever change them and i work on fireplaces everyday, and have for the last 22 years.


----------



## Hosenemesis (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank you for your response.  It took me a long time to find this guy- no one wants to work on these things, I guess.


----------

